# Animal Planet



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm wondering what the forum thinks about the show Pit Bulls and Parolees, it seems like a good show since they are trying to show people that pitbull's can be good dogs just as any other breed. I haven't seen a full episode yet.

Also, there is a new one called Pit Boss, seems like it's a guy going around stealing pits from bad owners?


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Pit Boss, haven't heard of it yet.. Theres a lot of mixed feelings about pitbulls and parolees here on the board just because of Tia's feelings on DA dogs, yet I saw some episodes where she was ok with them and would put them into homes still. So I love the show, it puts our breed out in the spotlight in a very good way, which is rarity in its own.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I've only got to watch P&P clips, but I do see what I like.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I have some issues with the humans in it. It makes me nervous for her and all she has worked for. It seems there is too much behind the scenes we don't know that leave gaping holes in it for me. JMO. As for Pitboss haven't come across it yet.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Heh, I wonder exactly what the producers had going through their minds when they decided to make this a television show. :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I've seen previews of Pit Boss , I plan at seeing it when it comes out if it hasn't already and I remember ...
P&P is ok , I liked it tho I didn't agree on her DA views either, but what she is doing for the dogs regardless has to IMO be commended and respected. There are not many who go out of there way as such, they are a small bunch and barely get the recognition they deserve.


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

Have only seen one episode of P&P and never heard of Pit Boss so can't comment on either....
No satellite or cable here....when at the neighbors house sitting I watch RF-D (farming stuff) and Animal Planet


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I've seen every show of p&p's love that show. I never heard of pit boss till I read this post. I'm gonna have to check it out and see how it is


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I enjoyed P&P. My dad recorded the first 4 shows for me but missed the last two so I haven't seen the last two, but if anyone wants to see the first 4 here you go:
Episode 1- Bullies on Vimeo
Episode 2- Untitled on Vimeo
Episode 3- Pit 2 on Vimeo
Episode 4- Untitled on Vimeo


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Pitboss sounds sick cant wait!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pitbulls and Paroless is kinda of boring JMO, watched all episodes I liked it but on the same note I thought it was boring.
Pitboss I think will be lame.
I do like the Dogtown show on National Geographic


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

I personally like P&P I watch it every chance I get that I see it on, as for Pit boss I have never heard of it but will definetely check it out.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

I love both shows! I watched 6 hours of pit bulls and parolees yesterday and cried way too many times. That show just makes me super emotional because I hate seeing what the dogs are put through before being rescued. Pit Boss is good too but the guys on there complain a lot because they are all dwarfs and they take offense to the craziest things so it gets annoying at times. I am ready for the new season though!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't care for Pit Boss. Shorty seems to be a bit of a bully to his people and I can't for the life of me figure out what it is they do all day to call themselves a "rescue". Make some phone calls and act all profoundly dedicated?


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Gimbler said:


> I don't care for Pit Boss. Shorty seems to be a bit of a bully to his people and I can't for the life of me figure out what it is they do all day to call themselves a "rescue". Make some phone calls and act all profoundly dedicated?


You're right about Shorty. He does seem forceful about some of the stuff the other guys do. I guess that is why they always take everything the wrong way. I guess he is comfortable with being a dwarf where as they seem self-conscious about it so he doesn't really see/understand that they don't like some of the stuff like making them dress in lobster costumes and act as models. It does annoy me how much they whine about stuff, but then again I guess I would have to be in their shoes to know why.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Really don't like Pit Boss....AT ALL.... Now..Pitbulls and Parolees.. I'll watch every now and then when I catch it on. I like it pretty good.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I like P&P so far havent seen more than 2 episodes though gotta catch up and never seen Pitboss so can't really say on that one


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Both are pretty good shows. However I'm not really sure I agree 100% on Tia's means of adopting out her dogs.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I like the show P&P b/c I agree it is showing good sides for pittys. I also agree there is more to it behind thd scenes but that is with ALL reality shows. Heck look at Ceasar's shows. YOU know nothing of what he does.  
I think PitBoss is just plain lame IMO he knows really nothing and can not handle the dogs. 

I love Rescue INK .. the bikers who go around saving all dogs.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> I like the show P&P b/c I agree it is showing good sides for pittys. I also agree there is more to it behind thd scenes but that is with ALL reality shows. Heck look at Ceasar's shows. YOU know nothing of what he does.
> I think PitBoss is just plain lame IMO he knows really nothing and can not handle the dogs.
> 
> I love Rescue INK .. the bikers who go around saving all dogs.


Is Rescue INK on animal planet as well? I have yet to see that show. I know they were on Dr. Phil and there were a lot of mixed reviews about that but I didn't get to see anything about it.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I love pitbulls and Parolees, and Pit Boss  Only because of the dogs getting into new homes but Shorty from Pit Boss gets on my nerves of how hard he pushes people. I mean come on, push the guys the girl (Ashley) isn't the one slacking off. And his attitude make me want to knock him over at times. I mean i know what people do to this breed and how much i think the bad owners need a beat down but what is anger, cursing, and shouting gonna do about that?......??? and other times he's just plain annoying.

I watch those shows everytime they come on TV. (yeah i stay up lol)
I'd love to adopt a pit from Tia Torres one day. Of course i'd like an APBT rescue....
but i'm more so likely cool with P&P but Pit Boss is pretty good too.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> I'd love to adopt a pit from Tia Torres one day.


I want one too! Too bad I'm so far from LA :-/ If I lived in Cali or a nearby state I probably would have already went there.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I saw the first couple episodes of P&P.. unfortunately, don't have cable right now.. and my step-son, who just turned 10 yesterday, is super sensitive. He watched the first episode with me and cried when they had to put down her Neo (i can't remember, but i think that's what he was) due to health problems. He can't handle the death part, so he's not allowed to watch shows like that where animals die or have to be pts b/c then he cries and asks a million questions. I haven't seen PitBoss either... again, no cable. Will be getting it turned back on soon though, so I can try to catch up on the shows. Rescue Ink was pretty interesting, but the way they acted on Dr. Phil was uncalled for. They didn't quite send the right message by getting all macho and wanting to fight the guy who was on there for dog fighting. That, IMO, sends the wrong message to ppl watching the show and only enforces the idea that APBTs and the ppl who own them are hardcore, beat you down and kill you kinda dogs and ppl! I think that could've been handled much better than it was. But, that's just my opinion, so whether I'm or wrong, it is what it is, lol.


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

I seen both P&P and Pit boss… P&P IMO as a show is entertaining and I like see all their different dogs, that about it. Yes I also agree behind the scenes there is a lot more than we see on TV but that’s with everything in life just not reality shows. I have also read a lil bio on Tia it looks as if she had a rough past but only wants the best for breed and I do feel that is true. Do I agree with her decision making as a rescue advocate?… of course I don’t agree, but at least she is trying I will learn as she goes and for the most part trying to give our breed a new chance in life. (that it can cause more harm with some of her DA dogs not going to rite home) I know that’s not what we want but that’s what it is, but I guess we all learn with time.. It’s just TV and entertainment As for the Pit boss they do not know anything about this breed and should not be on TV.. That lil annoying dwarf piss me off with his Napoleon Syndrome.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Krystle_Ann said:


> I want one too! Too bad I'm so far from LA :-/ If I lived in Cali or a nearby state I probably would have already went there.


girl i'll drive XD :rofl:


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

So far I do like Rescue Ink but their Bully attitudes can be a bit much in some situations but they are definetly doing some good.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Havent seen P & P - but I have seen Pit Boss. I dont care for Pit Boss. The show is more about Shorty & his staff than it is about bullies. 
There's really no useful info gained from the show.

Now - Dog Town & the special they did on the M.V. dogs - OMG ...AWESOME.
You want to educate people on the breed - this is the show to make them watch. They took dogs that the public image of them is of monsters and showed people the how & why they were made to do those things - but showed the public that if given the chance - these dogs are just big softies and sooo want to PLEASE you. 
I also like the idea that Georgia is a spokes dog now. Wish Dog Town would do an update on them all.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

tt557 said:


> Havent seen P & P - but I have seen Pit Boss. I dont care for Pit Boss. The show is more about Shorty & his staff than it is about bullies.
> There's really no useful info gained from the show.
> 
> Now - Dog Town & the special they did on the M.V. dogs - OMG ...AWESOME.
> ...


:goodpost:

Totally agree with you there! That was interesting, uplifting and informative. Georgia was the female with all the pulled teeth, right? What a sweetie. Michael Vick makes me sick.


----------

